# What should one see in the USA?



## anna1111 (Oct 19, 2019)

Heyyy, very generic and random question, but i will be in the US for about three months next year, mainly hitchhiking. What are your favorite cities/places? What should i see and where should i go? I'm looking for as many ideas as possible so once i'm there i can add your recommendations to my route! Also if someone wants to meet up or is looking for a travel buddy just let me know! xoxo Anna


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 19, 2019)

the US is a very large and very diverse country

you've gotta get more specific with the type of thing yr looking for...what size cities...what kinds of places?

with only 3 months you will barely scratch the surface - which isn't a bad thing - but it amplifies the need for more specifics in yr request


----------



## anna1111 (Oct 19, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> the US is a very large and very diverse country
> 
> you've gotta get more specific with the type of thing yr looking for...what size cities...what kinds of places?
> 
> with only 3 months you will barely scratch the surface - which isn't a bad thing - but it amplifies the need for more specifics in yr request


I have no idea lol! I will take a plane to either nyc or la. but other than that i really have no idea, i want to see some nature for sure, but that shouldnt be too hard. Thank you


----------



## EphemeralStick (Oct 19, 2019)

Either New York or Los Angeles? Hoo boy, well considering those are entire opposite sides of the country, whichever you choose will decide what it is you can see, east coast versus west coast. 

The west coast has all sorts of things; deserts, mountains, rocky coastlines, redwood forests, and all sorts if things in between.

East coast has some of the oldest cities in the country also swamps, the Everglades, upstate New York, Maine and Vermont which I hear are lovely and a bunch of other stuff. 

Try reading through the Destinations Subforum on different US cities, you might be able to narrow down where you wanna see. After all, Los Angeles and New York are 4400km apart.


----------



## anna1111 (Oct 19, 2019)

EphemeralStick said:


> Either New York or Los Angeles? Hoo boy, well considering those are entire opposite sides of the country, whichever you choose will decide what it is you can see, east coast versus west coast.
> 
> The west coast has all sorts of things; deserts, mountains, rocky coastlines, redwood forests, and all sorts if things in between.
> 
> ...


Thank you! At the moment I'm leaning more towards the west coast... i know that my question was really vague lol


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 19, 2019)

anna1111 said:


> I have no idea lol! I will take a plane to either nyc or la. but other than that i really have no idea, i want to see some nature for sure, but that shouldnt be too hard. Thank you



seconding all what Ephemeral-Stick has said, yr going to find a big difference between East and West

the most significant difference is pretty much everything east of the Mississipi River (look it up & in general start lookin at maps fosho, you will thank me later) is humid as balls and basically uniform in that sense compared to west of the Mississipi River... altho there are big differences between say Florida which has the swampiness and the Keys vs NY state and many others that have mountains- as well as Michigan where you got the Great Lakes or as I fondly refer to it "the North coast"...

west of has much more diversity, a lot of it is variations of desert but many varieties and more than enough space that is far from desert as well.. if you aren't huge on dry weather you might wanna just plan to do the 101 (Pacific Highway) and call it a trip, it's beautiful 

what time of year are you lookin to do these 3 months...?


----------



## anna1111 (Oct 19, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> seconding all what Ephemeral-Stick has said, yr going to find a big difference between East and West
> 
> the most significant difference is pretty much everything east of the Mississipi River (look it up & in general start lookin at maps fosho, you will thank me later) is humid as balls and basically uniform in that sense compared to west of the Mississipi River... altho there are big differences between say Florida which has the swampiness and the Keys vs NY state and many others that have mountains- as well as Michigan where you got the Great Lakes or as I fondly refer to it "the North coast"...
> 
> ...


I will come in summer probably in July


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Oct 19, 2019)

NYC in July is hotter and more humid than Manaus (in the Amazon), so is much of the east coast as comrade @roughdraft says, though Vermont/New Hampshire/Maine will be reasonable weather til a few days in mid-August when they get hot too. And those states are as beautiful as anything in the USA nature-wise.

But i would go to LA in July, and head north up the west coast as far as your time/money will take you. There is plenty of nature, and plenty of history, and British Colombia is very nice if your $ allows you to make it into Canada. Also legal weed all the way if that matters.


----------



## anna1111 (Oct 19, 2019)

Older Than Dirt said:


> NYC in July is hotter and more humid than Manaus (in the Amazon), so is much of the east coast as comrade @roughdraft says, though Vermont/New Hampshire/Maine will be reasonable weather til a few days in mid-August when they get hot too. And those states are as beautiful as anything in the USA nature-wise.
> 
> But i would go to LA in July, and head north up the west coast as far as your time/money will take you. There is plenty of nature, and plenty of history, and British Colombia is very nice if your $ allows you to make it into Canada. Also legal weed all the way if that matters.


Thank you! 💛


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 19, 2019)

Vermont is indeed lovely as far as the east goes

If yr comin in July Oregon coast and Olympic Peninsula are the best, and as you will see, 101 wraps around the Oly-Pen, if you like cities it puts you close enough to shit like Seattle and Portland too. 

as for very specific locations, that's part of the adventure.... finding em on yr own... put yourself in this general region tho, the 101 corridor OR/WA, and you'll be set


----------



## MetalBryan (Oct 19, 2019)

Land in LA/NYC. Spend a few weeks exploring and making a plan to get to NYC/LA in two months to fly back.


----------



## train in vain (Oct 19, 2019)

Thats a tough one... id start by asking..what do you like to do? One person mighy love nyc and someone else might love fargo. 3 months is a good amount of time to travel and see lots of everything though.


----------



## MFB (Oct 20, 2019)

Sucks bc the summer will be so hot and crowded at some places I would say ya need to see. But i would do a huge counter clockwise loop around the west from LA. Especially if your a nature geek.

From LA ya could cruise to Havasu, check out Joshua tree.

To the grand canyon, which is breath taking and a must see.

Up to Zion and southern Utah are amazing and other worldly.

East to CO to play in the mountains. Anywhere is good but if I had to choose the SW part of the state is prettiest.

North up to Wyoming to seenth tetons and yellowstones unique thermal features.

N to Montana and glacier if ya can.

West through idaho and the not very frequented Sawtooth mountains. Boise is a cool town too.

South through Washington and Oregon to play in the cascades.

Sequoia, kings canyon, yosemite and your way through California.

Stop in San fran for some dim sum and the muir woods.

Then back down the 101 to fly out! 😊

Thats what i would do, could do it in 3 months and youd see a lot. But like i said, the NPs will be packed.

Have fun!


----------



## anna1111 (Oct 20, 2019)

MFB said:


> Sucks bc the summer will be so hot and crowded at some places I would say ya need to see. But i would do a huge counter clockwise loop around the west from LA. Especially if your a nature geek.
> 
> From LA ya could cruise to Havasu, check out Joshua tree.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!💛


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Oct 20, 2019)

*Hi Anna, if you come to Milwaukee, late June to early July, we have Summerfest along Lake Michigan. It is the largest music festival in the world, Summerfest has had acts from The Rolling Stones to Janet Jackson to Britney Spears to Lady Gaga etc. And speaking of festivals, we have weekend street and church festivals throughout the summer, Brady Street festival is the big one, it gets crazy here. You can visit the breweries, Discovery World and the Art Museum by the lake which are next together. You can rent a bicycle and ride the bicycle trails along Lake Michigan. Plenty to do here if you decide to come to Milwaukee!*


----------



## Sylvester The Aviator OO7 (Oct 21, 2019)

EphemeralStick said:


> Either New York or Los Angeles? Hoo boy, well considering those are entire opposite sides of the country, whichever you choose will decide what it is you can see, east coast versus west coast.
> 
> The west coast has all sorts of things; deserts, mountains, rocky coastlines, redwood forests, and all sorts if things in between.
> 
> ...


Yup Im not claiming to be an expert on this subject..However I found small towns like Livermore, Ca has excellent Tunnels i the Licorice fields where some Urban Nomads stay. Although you have to be careful some indivduals did not study the tunnels and had gooten lost


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Oct 22, 2019)

Fuck everyones advice, just go to New Orleans, Louisiana, and get stuck there. THEN, if you make it out alive head to the beach, preferably, the Gulf of Mexico.

AND, which months?


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Oct 22, 2019)

I believe the best plan is no plan. Just come on over, it'll all be new to you. ~ peace and best of luck


----------



## zeppo (Oct 24, 2019)

come to chattanooga


----------

